# Italian Greyhound pics



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all

A customer of mine sent these photos to me of her gorgeous Italian Greyhound, thought I'd share them as they look so good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Such a gorgeous dog


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gorgeous dog


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i love iggies!!! adorable


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful dog :thumbup:


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

They're my favourites! My OH doesn't like them though, he likes giant dogs :frown:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh there beautiful! I love the first picture. :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh wow!! He's gorgeous! He might be the nicest Iggie Ive seen, (and I lurk on sighthound forums!!LOL)


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

There's another picture where he looks even better, but I didn't post it on the forum as it has the owner in the picture too. You can see it in the blog on the P'etiquette website though.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

petiquette said:


> There's another picture where he looks even better, but I didn't post it on the forum as it has the owner in the picture too. You can see it in the blog on the P'etiquette website though.


:thumbup: looks a cutie


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Oh wow!! He's gorgeous! He might be the nicest Iggie Ive seen, (and I lurk on sighthound forums!!LOL)


oooh am i missing out on a sighthound forum? im on the whippet forum, is there anotyher i could look at?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BabyB said:


> They're my favourites! My OH doesn't like them though, he likes giant dogs :frown:


No one has told iggies they are only small dogs. My 2 boys think there is nothing more fun than beating up Zoe and Button. They are big dogs in a small body. My OH loves what he calls ''proper'' dogs setters GSD's etc but he also loves our iggies. They are not every ones cup of tea but if you can cope with them being hyper god do they get under your skin.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Great pics too!


----------

